# Famous pickup...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

$46.99 with free sampler and free shipping. I grabbed the G's last week and just had to have the O's. Too bad they dont have the same deal for the V's.

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search/stats.cfm/inum/23518


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice pickups..and nice freebie. I have been looking at those and they are $25-$30.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice!!! I still need to try the O. Thinkin about picking one up today


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great deal Dozer!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That deal was just to good to pass up!!! Nice pickup


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You weren't dozing on this one


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickups:biggrin:


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, nice pickup! Only 47 bucks!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

THe o's are very popular here in Oslo. Nice


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Great sticks...youll love those.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I've only had the Dbl robusto and robusto mad.
The Maduro was awful and the Dbl robusto was so peppery I couldn't smoke it. Let me know how those turn out. I keep hearing people talk bout how awesome the O's are but I haven't had that good experience yet.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice pickup, Dozer!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Great pickup!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

those rank in my top 5iver. great addition to the stash, Dozer!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice grab there, Mike!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I like em

O face.....Ohh Ohh Ohh


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks for the reminder dozer I got the series "G" tubos for $36 with the sampler


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice pick up!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That a whole lotta Oliva goodness right there. Great sampler!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sweet deal!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The Os are a very good smoke, and at that price just crazy!! Sweet pickup!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I've only had the Dbl robusto and robusto mad.
> The Maduro was awful and the Dbl robusto was so peppery I couldn't smoke it. Let me know how those turn out. I keep hearing people talk bout how awesome the O's are but I haven't had that good experience yet.


Give it another shot, maybe let it sit for awhile. Its one of my fav smokes and I know we like some of the same stuff. But I don't do the Maduros.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

That's an excellent deal. Great job!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Can't go wrong w/ the Oliva's and at a Great price!


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice lookin sampler!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pickup


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I really like the tubos. What purpose they serve though... I don't know


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

This deal has been going for more than a week now. If it is still going on payday I may just grab one of each again. Smoked one with my coffee this morning boy was it tasty.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

ok so I ordered these yesterday and I just checked and there out for delivery on the ups site how awesome is that


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice pick up. Oh, if only the humi weren't full.


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice - and a great selection of smokes in that sampler, too. I picked one up and had a great time smoking my way through it. It's the first time in a while I've been champing at the bit to smoke my way through a bunch of smokes


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

i hope you have some of these left to enjoy via your Retirement .....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Excellent pickup there!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pickup doze


----------

